

Traits great conference speakers have in common - marklittlewood
http://businessofsoftware.org/2015/07/fifteen-traits-of-the-most-brilliant-conference-speakers/

======
marklittlewood
I was asked whether we had guidelines for speakers for the events we run as
they would be great tips for someone that wanted to improve their public
speaking skills.

Not sure this is an exhaustive list but it seems to cover most of the things
that the best conference speakers have in common. Would welcome other
contributions.

Written from perspective of audience but many of those things make a
conference organiser's life easier too and both of those things dramatically
increase the likelihood that speakers will get asked back.

------
gloves
“I am a UI. Nothing more. And what’s a key attribute of a good UI?

It disappears.

It does not draw attention to itself.

It enables the user experience, but is not itself the experience.

And the moment I remember this is the moment I exhale and my pulse slows.
Because I am not important. What is important is the experience they have. My
job is to provide a context in which something happens for them.”

Like it.

